# Help me name my new mini poo puppy?



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

This is my new baby girl, adopted from a shelter, who just came home on Friday. This pic was taken yesterday so she still looks pretty traumatized from her ordeal. As I write this though, she's stretched out her mighty 8lb frame as much as she can, belly up, on "her side of the bed"- she seems to have made herself at home now. She's the sweetest little girl in the world, she loves to cuddle and fall asleep with her head nuzzling your neck. She's been having fun today running around exploring her new home and playing with all her toys. I've been brainstorming names but I just can't make up my mind. I wonder if anyone around these parts might be able to help? 

Here are some that I've come up with so far:
Hero (after character from Much Ado About Nothing)
Mabel / Maybell
Primrose (Prim)
Alice
Lacey
Hazel
Opal
Viola
Damsel (as in, Damsel in distress)

Suggestions are heartily welcomed!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG!!! She looks just like my Auggie, (also a rescue) apricot ears and all!!!

Sooooooo cute! You are going to love, love, love and enjoy her so much! 

Hmmm...we just adopted another poodle, a toy, about a month or so ago. I'll pass on some names I thought of for her; we just ended up keeping the name they had for her; Mimi. I usually call her "My Memes."

Phoebe
Esme (there is another Esme on this forum!)
Paisley
Sashay
Mindy (my childhood dog's name)

I think from your list, I like Opal the best.

Enjoy! Thanks for rescuing; they are forever grateful! I saw a bumper sticker I loved the other day that said, "Who rescued who?"


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Skye said:


> Enjoy! Thanks for rescuing; they are forever grateful! I saw a bumper sticker I loved the other day that said, "Who rescued who?"


I love that bumper sticker!!
Your new little girl is very cute. I like the name Munchkin although its not very feminine


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw, Munchkin! You know, it's funny; no matter what I name my dogs, it "morphs" into other things, anyways! They end up with a bunch of nicknames!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw that same bumper sticker the other day! How true it is. I'm already totally in love with her and my whole family is too. My sister offered to take her off my hands, hah. I had been working on arrangments to buy from a breeder, but word popped up that she was at a local shelter and she just stole my heart straight away. I coudn't be happier with how things turned out!

Sashay is cute! And Esme is really lovely. I'm going to add those both to my list. I like Opal too, it suits her. I'm just being completely indecisive and cannot make up my mind... I keep hoping I'll just hear it and know.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

That's kind of what I figure as well... who says she has to have just _one_ name?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Opal too! I like the names Chloe and Zoe. 

No matter which name(s) you are going to pick, your girl is so cute and I'm glad to know that she is settling in.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutie! She'll be forever grateful that she landed in your arms. I kind of like the name Damsel.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sure the right name will pop out - just keep trying them on for size.

A few more Shakespearean possibilities:
Ariel
Beatrice
Bianca
Perdita (for a little dog lost and found!)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like Opal or Pearl. She's adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

She is so cute!

Daisy, Lilac, Tulip?

She is like little flower


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I waqs up in the middle of the night and wrote up a long list of names but my post isn't here. I hope it's just being held up until a moderator looks at it. I even looked up some German names since this is, of course, a German breed (Gretchen's cute). I like good old-fashioned names. I also like silly names. Years back I had a Foghorn & a Bullwinkle. I started out wanting to use nautical names but switched it over to a cartoon theme.

You could look to favorite book, movie or TV characters for names or even the name of a town or place which brings back fond memories.

I also have a rescued pup (for a month now) and I'm from Upper Cape Cod. Whereabouts, in MA, are your from (if you don't mind saying).

Either way, have a ball with her and naming her. She's so darned sweet and pretty!!!!

Lynn
Pie, Yowza, Oprah (she came w/that name)


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

She is so CUTE!! I like "Opal" & "Lacey" She could also be a "Lucy" Or "Lucky" (cause she is lucky to have you!!) Congratulations!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she looks like a cute little lambie pie to me! lol


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

*I love "Opal"*

she's adorable!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

She's adorable, whatever you name her! Of your list, I really like Lacey or Opal.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Another vote for OPAL

"The Opal derives its name from the Latin word "opalus," meaning precious jewel ... the Opal was called "Cupid Paederos" by the Romans, meaning a child beautiful as love. One legendary explanation for this gemstone's origin is that it fell from heaven in a flash of fiery lightning."

She looks heaven sent to me :angel:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the name opal... Congrats on your new pup


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

I love flower names! My sister has a flower name, and might use flower names for her kids... so they're off the menu


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Man, I hate it when that happens. Thanks so much for the effort though. Looking at books, movies etc is a great idea. That's pretty much where Hero came from. I know it's weird for a dog and particularly a girl dog, plus a mini cream poodle... and I don't at all intend for it to be ironic or sarcastic (which is why I'm afraid to go with it). But Hero in the play is sweet and demure, falsely accused of being unfaithful but ultimately is redeemed and gets a second chance. So it makes sense for my little pup! But yeah, I'm not sure I want to deal with years and years of "Hero??"

Yay, fellow bay-stater! We're in suburban Boston, she came from MSPCA Angell.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks very much! Your Lola is quite a looker too


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha! She does look like a little lambie. You can't see it in the pic I posted- but whoever gave her up gave her the most incredibly unfortunate hair cut. She's about 4 months but they shaved her torso (very poorly & not in accordance with any clip that I know of) and legs, leaving pom poms at her feet, they shaved her face way past her eyes, and clipped her top knot short. Poor thing. I'm going to grow her hair out so she looks like a proper little lambie pie very soon though.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you! I think so too


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Opal seems to be the clear winner here, I like it too but unfortunately no one in my family is really feeling it. I never thought this would be so difficult. Blerg!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Aw, she totally is heaven sent. We're all convinced that divine intervention gave her this unfortunate hair cut (see above) which made her look so silly that everyone who saw her at the shelter before me passed her up. I got lucky!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the vote. I'll report back when a final decision has been made


----------

